# well I am a dad!! (again)



## EOD1 (Mar 11, 2004)

Well my wife and i had our third child on Sunday morning.
EOD1 Jr
November 19th 2006 @ 0003 hrs
8lbs 14.2 Inches (all shoulders)
21.5"


----------



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

awww congratulations!!:t:


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

Congrats on the lil one!!!! The username "EOD1 Jr" has been reserved.....


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations!


----------



## Mitpo62 (Jan 13, 2004)

Wow! Congrats! Three...that's a wonderful size for a family. I gave up after #5 came along.............


----------



## fugazi (May 26, 2006)

congrats


----------



## mr.anttrax (May 24, 2006)

Congrats on the birth of your son!! Teach him well..... :innocent:


----------



## Andy0921 (Jan 12, 2006)

Congrats brotha!


----------



## PBiddy35 (Aug 27, 2004)

Congrats. Good looking kid.


----------



## Barbrady (Aug 5, 2004)

Congratualations!! on your future linebacker.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2006)

Congrats Eod !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoninNH (Jan 29, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## KozmoKramer (Apr 25, 2004)

Way to go Jakey!
God Bless the little fella...


----------



## rocksy1826 (Nov 12, 2006)

Congrats!! very sweet baby


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Congrats and good luck


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

Best wishes and congratulations


----------



## 209 (Jun 18, 2005)

Your a lucky man!!!! Congrats!:-D


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

Congrats!!! :-D


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

He is a DOLL! Congratulations! He can take my little Mini-Me to the prom!!!


----------



## badgebunny (Aug 17, 2005)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

good looking kid --- must take after Mom!!!!!

Congrats!!!!!


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

Congrats


----------



## lpwpd722 (Jun 13, 2006)

congrats


----------



## LA Copper (Feb 11, 2005)

Congratulations EOD on your future law enforcement officer. May he have a long, prosperous life.


----------

